# Can Cory live in my water?



## Christoffer (6 Jan 2020)

Hi, i just a week ago 7 guppys, and next time I shall have fish, I'm going for some Corydoras paleatus - Pepper Cory, what is my water to Hash ? 

Water:
Kh : 12
GH : 14
Ph 8
Ammonia : 0
Nitrit : 0
Nitrat : 18

Temperature:
26 C

Tank:
350 liters.

Hardscape:
Seiryu Rock
Roots
Moss

CO2:
No co2

Lighting:
JUWEL RIO 350 LED

Filtration:
1 - EX 1200 Plus 4,5 Kg biohome ultimate
1 - EX 1200 Plus 4,5 Kg biohome ultimate


----------



## Kalum (6 Jan 2020)

pH which is a bit high for them, most corydoras tend to prefer neutral to slightly acidic pH levels, but also depends if they have been captive bread in different conditions and might tolerate a bit higher (still not ideal though)

https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/corydoras-paleatus/


----------



## Christoffer (6 Jan 2020)

Thanks for the answer, maby i should go for the Bronze Cory it can tolerate 8 ph?


----------



## Conort2 (6 Jan 2020)

Christoffer said:


> Thanks for the answer, maby i should go for the Bronze Cory it can tolerate 8 ph?


It’s probably at their higher limit but both bronze and paleatus should be fine, they are probably the hardiest of all corydoras available and will definitely be tank bred.

cheers

conor


----------



## Christoffer (7 Jan 2020)

Conort2 said:


> It’s probably at their higher limit but both bronze and paleatus should be fine, they are probably the hardiest of all corydoras available and will definitely be tank bred.
> 
> cheers
> 
> conor



Thanks for the answer, what about Honey gourami can they also live in my water?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (7 Jan 2020)

Just as important is the substrate. They ideally need soft sand. Anything too rough and it can damage their barbels leading to possible disease.


----------



## Conort2 (7 Jan 2020)

Christoffer said:


> Thanks for the answer, what about Honey gourami can they also live in my water?


They should be fine, they’ll be tank bred and are much hardier than the dwarf gourami.


----------



## Christoffer (8 Jan 2020)

Okay thanks for the answer 

I also got myself 7 guppies, 11 days ago, but i got one problem they're chasing and fighting each other all the time, I know after some research that i need 3 females to 1 male, thats mean a lot of guppies, and alot of fry dont want that.

What if I return them to the store instead, and then get 2 Honey gourami are they hardy fish, what I can read on the internet it seems that they are?

I just want a beautiful and peaceful fish not one there's fighting all the time, do guys have any suggestions?

Its i hold new 350 l tank, that i just finish cycling, this is my plan

2  Honey gourami, and 5 Zebra Nerite Snail,  wait 4 weeks
5 Panda Corys, wait 4 weeks
6 Catfish Dwarf suckers, wait 4 weeks
5 Panda Corys, wait 4 weeks
5 Amano Shrimp, wait 4 weeks
5 Zebra Nerite Snail, wait 4 weeks

Is this a good plan?

Here is what it looks like : 
https://pasteboard.co/IOZKz4B.jpg


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (16 Jan 2020)

I've always had problems with honey gourami with the more dominant one killing off the less dominant one. Not sure if others have had the same experience?


----------



## sparkyweasel (17 Jan 2020)

They need plenty of space, and lots of good hiding places so the females can escape the attentions of the male when they are not in the mood.
Multiple females are a good idea, to spread the male's attention around.
Or keep a male in one tank, and one or more females in a separate tank, putting male and female together when they are in breeding condition and under supervision, removing the female when spawning is finished.

I see Christoffer's tank is 350 litres, so there's room for a male and four or five females, and plenty of caves etc for hiding places.


----------



## Alex C (18 Jan 2020)

I have 2 peppered cory and 6 panda, any my tank water has pH of 8.3.

The gh of my tap water is about 17/18, not checked the tank recently but i did a while ago, after not water changing for a few months, and stopped when the drop test said 25. 

Needless to say they have been happy as Larry in the tank for 3 years now, and even bred (started with 2 of each).

While the parameters aren't 'ideal' they seem fairly hardy from my experience. They're also  good at letting you know when something isn't right too I find, particularity the peppereds.


----------

